# Putting footman's loops on metal cart help, please :-)



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2018)

Has anyone added footman's loops to a metal cart?  If you have, how did you go about it?  Thank you!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 5, 2018)

Get someone to weld then on.

Or, use metal screws


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2018)

I was thinking about screws, but would drilling through the shafts compromise their integrity? Good idea about the welding, I do know a welder, buddy of hubby, so maybe that would work.  He did some work on my horse trailer, so this should be easy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 7, 2018)

I put some on my jogging sulky. Hubby just used metal screws. He drilled a small pilot hole then just screwed them on. Since shafts don't have a heavy down force on them they will be fine. two small holes in steel tubing will be fine. I would, however, not drill holes all the way through the tubing to use nuts and bolts. The holes would have to be bigger and you would be making 4 holes in each shaft.

Welding them on will only work if you have them fabricated out of steel. Most of the ones you can buy won't weld well. Bad welding will weaken your shafts far more than a couple small screws. However, sounds like you know someone who could do a nice job for you


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 7, 2018)

MC can I bother you for a picture of how your husband put them on? If your cart is with you and not in AZ, that is .  What did you use for the footmans loops, did you improvise with something or get the "real deal?"

I have a cart on  trial right now and I love it, but no loops.  If I can figure out an easy way to do the loops, I am going to buy it. 

I have heard there is a way to wrap the hold backs so the locktight and footman's loops would be unnecessary, but darned if I can figure that one out.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll see if I have a photo from when I put them on. It's down south but I'll see if my parents will snap a photo when they are down at the barn. I bought footmans loops from the auto parts store. Jeep enthusiasts use them quite a bit  

I got my cart on a screaming deal but really wanted loops too. Hubby said "easy fix" and he was right


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 7, 2018)

Okay so I lied... and sorry this is the best pic I could find. Hubby drilled all the way through the shaft and used a flat headed bolt and an acorn nut so there were no sharp edges. I think he decided it was worth drilling clear through to have a more secure loop "just in case". They have worked perfectly. I guess if you figure that the shafts have two metal "beams" running through them now it doesn't seem like they would be weakened... Hope this helps.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the picture, it helps a lot in explaining it to hubby!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 13, 2019)

I just thought I would update this post with Patty's Pony Place sliding footmans loops. They are a life saver for those carts that don't have footman's loops or have them welded in the wrong place... Kingston Saddlery I'm talking to you!!! LOL!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 13, 2019)

When did you get your Kingston cart Mindy? I have one that is three years old and the footman's loops are in the right spot. I wonder if they changed their configuration? Or did I get lucky and get the random cart that came through with them put on correctly  ?
I did get my other cart sorted out for the CDE, we bought loops and bolted them on.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 13, 2019)

I got mine 3 years ago too! Here is a picture of where the footmans loops are:



Where I needed them to be!


and in the above photo you can see where the old ones are welded on and then where my new ones are. So there is quite a difference! In person it's nearly a 16" difference! LOL! I did email him today and say that it would be nice if they would weld the footmans loop further forward and he said they have been recently but he would like to see my photos to be sure placement is a bit more correct. I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 14, 2019)

Glad to see this thread and thanks to you Mindy working with Kingston to get things sorted out before I purchase
my next cart! I'll post a picture here of where the trainer I worked with placed new footman loops on my cart. Not even sure of the make of the cart because I bought it second hand. I live 45 mins from Kingston Saddlery and would be happy to bring my cart up there to show them if it would be of any help at all after you see how it looks in the picture.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 14, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> Glad to see this thread and thanks to you Mindy working with Kingston to get things sorted out before I purchaseView attachment 39542
> my next cart! I'll post a picture here of where the trainer I worked with placed new footman loops on my cart. Not even sure of the make of the cart because I bought it second hand. I live 45 mins from Kingston Saddlery and would be happy to bring my cart up there to show them if it would be of any help at all after you see how it looks in the picture.


 
Thank you! I will ask him if he wants to see one in person for sure! I sent an email last night with photos for him. I'm just happy that he was willing to discuss it  They do have pretty good customer service!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 14, 2019)

I can see why you needed to change those! My cart has straight shafts, I bet that is why my loops were in the right place.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Jan 15, 2019)

So nice to see our work being shared with China now! My goodness! Innovation is what we do here, and very glad so many are taking advantage of our knowledge, and ingenuity! I am sure China cart builders will be more than happy to put the footman's loops in the right place!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 15, 2019)

Patty,
I went to your website to see the sliding footman's loops, but couldn't find them. Once a month I meet with a group for a play day with our horses and I'd like to tell them about them. I think the trainer there would be interested to know about them too.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Jan 19, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> Patty,
> I went to your website to see the sliding footman's loops, but couldn't find them. Once a month I meet with a group for a play day with our horses and I'd like to tell them about them. I think the trainer there would be interested to know about them too.


They are not listed on the website - I will try to get them up there. There is no way to order them directly off the site though - people use the contact form.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 2, 2019)

MindySchroder said:


> I just thought I would update this post with Patty's Pony Place sliding footmans loops. They are a life saver for those carts that don't have footman's loops or have them welded in the wrong place... Kingston Saddlery I'm talking to you!!! LOL!


Hi Mindy,
If you can find the time, I'd love to see a close up picture of the sliding footman loops. I still can't find them on their website. I'd like to order some but want to see first what I'd be getting.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Apr 3, 2019)

Willow Flats said:


> Hi Mindy,
> If you can find the time, I'd love to see a close up picture of the sliding footman loops. I still can't find them on their website. I'd like to order some but want to see first what I'd be getting.


Here it is - again. not on the website - and if you have contacted via the website, and I have not answered, forgive me - I get behind on answering sometimes! Message me again!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 3, 2019)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> Here it is - again. not on the website - and if you have contacted via the website, and I have not answered, forgive me - I get behind on answering sometimes! Message me again!


Thank you. I'll add these when I order the suspension kit after I recover from paying my taxes!


----------

